# Aunt giny (pit bull mix) and two golden puppies



## DavisDoggies (Feb 13, 2014)

We visit my parent in laws almost every month and they have the sweetest Pitt bull mix who is 5 years old. We will be bring our two pups home soon and when we visit again they will have to be under the same roof.... Giny is super hyper when she meets other dogs and doesn't know her own strength, but at the same time licks everything and everyone in site. 
Any tips on when they meet and how to get them used to each other?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I would worry about the pups making Giny crazy. Not all dogs love the attacking puppies that goldens can be. Remember they have super sharp teeth and can really hurt a dog. I would definitely be aware of where the pups are at all times so they aren't bothering Giny too much. Bring kennels with you so you can put them away. As the pups age their energy will increase. Right now if they are very young, they will be mellower, but by 6 months they can be holy terrors. So definitely make sure Giny gets her space. The pups might get stepped on and might be rolled on by Giny, I wouldn't worry about it too much. Just watch everyone and make sure everyone has a good time. I've had introductions run the full range. Dogs happy to meet pups, dogs hating all new pups, and dogs slowly warming up to pups. Some dogs will let pups completely abuse them, chew on them, and all around be pests. Some dogs put up with nothing and will hurt pups. So take it slow and easy. Have fun!


----------

